# Hcg Levels rose but didnt double :(



## sbl

Hi girls :flower:

So I'm pregnant again after mc in december.

I had my first scan last wednesday gestational sac seen high up on right side and measuring 3mm. which would've put me at 4 weeks 3 days.

I had my hcg levels done and they rose slightly but there was only 16 hours between tests. 
I got the feeling things werent going to work out this time from my doctor. 

I have another scan in the morning to see if bubs is progressing.

I am terrified to say the least and I am not getting my hopes up at all! :cry:

I have had no pain or bleeding which is good.

pal is so stressful. 

Gl to all you lovely ladies

xxxx


----------



## Hopefulk

Hi there

I went through this a few weeks ago. I had an early scan showing sac and yolk on the Monday morning (measured 5+3?). Tested hcg on mon and weds an it didn't double but it was because it was so high (I went from 25000 to 32000 and was panicking! Looked online though and if hcg is over 6000 it takes a lot longer to double so the measurement is also important)

I had a scan a week later and there was a fetal pole with heartbeat measuring 6+3. Yesterday (2 weeks later) had 3rd scan and measured 8+6 so all is not necessarily lost.

Please let me know how you get on.
Keeping everything crossed for you.xx


----------



## Hopefulk

ps: also 16 hours isn't enough time from what I've read.xx


----------



## sbl

Thank you hun,

I hope everything works out.

I dont think I can through this again :'(
xx


----------



## Jamandspoon

Hi.. I'm in the same position, my HcG is at the lower end of the scale and isn't doubling... However 16 hours is NOT long enough for HcG to double, in the very earliest weeks of pregnancy HcG doubles anywhere _around_ 1.8 - 3 days, however the Dr's look at a rise of 60% or more over this time to be absolutely fine, but once the numbers get high or you get to about week 6 this slows down to _around_ 48 - 96 hours, but, again, this would only be for 75% of pregnancy's - the rest have an increase time higher than this.

The important thing, as my Dr keeps telling me, is that there is no bleeding as this _may_ indicate an issue - although bleeding in early pregnancy is also very common!

After 2 loses, I spend too much time on the internet looking for information and trying to reassure myself - although it makes me much, much worse. 
Try not to worry, I know how hard this is. I really hope everything works out for you, will be thinking of you for the scan. Let us know how you get on.

Take good care of yourself xx


----------



## sbl

Hi girls
thanks for your replies.

I had another scan today and everything is progressing as it should.

back next friday hopefully to hear bubs heartbeat.

xx


----------

